# Des adeptes de airsoft ?



## Aper (21 Aug 2005)

Bonjours ÃƒÂ  tous,

J'aimerais savoir s'il y a des adeptes de airsoft parmis vous ? Pour ceux qui ne sont pas familiers avec le termes, le airsoft est un sport simulant des situations militaires et policières, qui est voisin proche du paintball, mais utilisant des armes beaucoup plus réalistes, et utilisant des petites billes de plastiques de 6mm de diamètre au lieu des balles de peinture. Certains croient que c'est des simunitions, mais notez que ce n'est pas la même chose, malgré de fortes ressemblances. Je suis joueur depuis maintenant 3 ans et ce sport m'a permis d'en apprendre davantage sur les FC, leur mode de vie, et bien sur plusieurs tactiques militaires,, étant donné que plusieurs militaires du rang sont joueurs.

Je possède maintenant un AK-47, et je prévois un projet de C8 prochainement. D'autres joueurs présents sur ces forums ? Laissez-nous savoir !

Aper - Patrick


----------



## LAI Master Corpora (22 Aug 2005)

Salut, jai acheter il y a quelque mois, une c7, un desert eagle , un deux autre petit pistolet.     Au début jai surtout était accroché par la vraisemblance des armes, Jaime bien faire de game ak mes chums,  mais pas de la a en faire une passion, Question comme sa , quelle est la puissance de ton Ak-47?


----------



## Aper (22 Aug 2005)

Mon AK-47 tire a une vélocité d'environ 340 ÃƒÂ  355 FPS max. C'est l'un des meilleurs fusil que j'ai posséder en 3 ans !  ;D


----------



## MolsonEx (25 Aug 2005)

salut c ou que vous avez acheté vos gun pi comment sa vous a couté  :threat:


----------



## Aper (25 Aug 2005)

MolsonEx said:
			
		

> salut c ou que vous avez acheté vos gun pi comment sa vous a couté  :threat:



Salut MolsonEx,

Les fusils de type airsoft sont vendu uniquement en ligne. Il n'y a pas de magasin en tant que tel pour en acheter. Depuis le début je fait affaire avec www.airsoftcanada.com pour l'achat de mes pièces et de mes fusils, et je n'ai jamais été déçu. Un AEG normal de base coûte de 480 ÃƒÂ  650$ dépendant du modèle et de la marque.

Voici les pièces qui sont installé sur mon AK, ainsi que le prix;

AK-47 ; 500$
Metal Front End; 115$
Spring PDI 140%; 25$
Metal bushings; 25$
Batterie 8.4V 1900mah; 45$

D'autres pièces sont ÃƒÂ  venir, dont un receiver en métal ainsi qu'un tightbore.

Pour d'autres questions, n'hésite pas  

Sincèrement,

Aper


----------



## MolsonEx (25 Aug 2005)

merci pour les renseignements


----------



## EAmax (31 Aug 2005)

Woz said:
			
		

> Salut, jai acheter il y a quelque mois, une c7, un desert eagle , un deux autre petit pistolet.        Au début jai surtout était accroché par la vraisemblance des armes, Jaime bien faire de game ak mes chums,   mais pas de la a en faire une passion, Question comme sa , quelle est la puissance de ton Ak-47?




C7  ta trouvé sa ou ??????? j'ai cherché pendant un bon 2 mois sans  n'en trouvé   donne moi le link svp


----------



## Aper (31 Aug 2005)

EAmax said:
			
		

> C7  ta trouvé sa ou ??????? j'ai cherché pendant un bon 2 mois sans  n'en trouvé   donne moi le link svp



Il a surment modifier le Upper Received'un M16A2 pour mettre un Flat top pour ainsi le rendre en C7. De mon coté, j'ai un project de C8A2 avec Elcan qui devrait commencer bientot. Mon projet inclus Metal body C8 de Guarder, Elcan scope, Thermold magazines, rubber buttstock, front sight tri-rail et cutted-down rear sight.

Je vais poster des photos aussi que le petit projet est fini  8)


----------



## Nagual (9 Nov 2005)

> salut c ou que vous avez acheté vos gun pi comment sa vous a couté



Je ne suis pas sur mais je crois qu'il y a une boutique de sports extrêmes a Magog qui en vend.


----------



## CwwC (24 Mar 2006)

Pour te faire un c7 a ske jai entendu y fo modifier le body du m16a2 pour le body de m4 mais fai attention passe les 2 modele son mouler differament. Le body du m4 comprend pas la poigner pi toute le reste fak fo tu achete ses piece la aussi pour ton c7. 

Coriger moi si jme trompe passe je suis pas vraiment sur mais c se quon ma dit de fair.

CwwC


----------



## Evildef (4 Apr 2006)

Moi aussi je joue regulierement au airsoft.

J'ai un Famas F1

280fps
2 Mag 60 et 300 BBs
Batterie 1300mA 8,4V

D'ailleur il est a vendre si quelqu'un est interessé 290$ pour le tout.

helldefender@hotmail.com


----------



## Black Watch (1 May 2006)

je veux une c7a2


----------



## CwwC (5 Jun 2006)

Black Watch said:
			
		

> je veux une c7a2


 pour la c7a2 la difference c la crosse. fo tu rajoute une crosse de m4 (ajustable) pi sa te fai un c7a2
c'est asser simple quand tu c quoi faire fak en gors c ---> body de m4, scope elcan, crosse telescopique, et le tour est jouer 


ps : va sur sa c asser bien detailler des piece qui te faudrai   http://www.sfu.ca/casr/101-c7a2.htm


----------



## Black Watch (5 Jun 2006)

il me manque le $


----------



## CwwC (5 Jun 2006)

ahh dans ce cas la jpeu pas taider lol


----------



## Black Watch (5 Jun 2006)

CwwC said:
			
		

> ahh dans ce cas la jpeu pas taider lol


zut lol...sérieux, ça coute combien à peut près?


----------



## CwwC (5 Jun 2006)

bin ya une couple de site jpeu te donner

si tu veu en parler tu peu me adder si ta msn guillaume_th@hotmail.com


----------



## Black Watch (6 Jun 2006)

ok, merci!


----------



## Leonidio (13 Jun 2006)

salut,je fait du airsoft depuis plusieures années ,il y a quelques années ,on pouvait se procurer des armes airsoft tres facilement sur internet,maintenant ,c'est rendu beaucoup plus difficile et plus dispendieux.

J'ai Un ak-47S ,un G3,un HK SOCOM,et deux mp5,je cherche en se momment un M4  de Olympic Arms ,est ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'aider ? Et,est-ce que quelqu'un aurait des armes a vendre?


----------



## Black Watch (14 Jun 2006)

Leonidio said:
			
		

> salut,je fait du airsoft depuis plusieures années ,il y a quelques années ,on pouvait se procurer des armes airsoft tres facilement sur internet,maintenant ,c'est rendu beaucoup plus difficile et plus dispendieux.
> 
> J'ai Un ak-47S ,un G3,un HK SOCOM,et deux mp5,je cherche en se momment un M4  de Olympic Arms ,est ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'aider ? Et,est-ce que quelqu'un aurait des armes a vendre?


non, mais je prendrais bien ton G3


----------



## Black Watch (11 Aug 2006)

ya qqn qui a un g3 à vendre?


----------



## Evildef (13 Aug 2006)

Si tu achete un G3 Tokyo Marui, tu dois prevoir que tu devra changer le Body. Le body de ce gun la VAUT PAS DE LA MARDE.

Un des mes amis en a un et il lui fait attention, mais malgré tout le body est fini après 1 an seulement


----------



## Nagual (14 Apr 2009)

Équipe d'airsoft a Qc.  http://shtyk-nozh.xooit.com/portal.php


----------

